# بضحك وانا قلبى حزين



## candy shop (8 يناير 2009)

في قمة أحزاني اضحك
​

 


سألتنى من انت ....؟؟؟

فأجبته : انا انسان شديدة البأس... 
غامض الملامح..... الاحزان هي عنواني ..
وارفض ان يشاطرني احد همومي اعشق التملك وحتى في احزاني ,,,



قالت :ولكن ما لاحظته انك سعيد ومبتسم.. واظن انك اسعد الناس ان لم تكون اسعدهم على الاطلاق !!



فرديت عليه: سيدتي اننى وانا في قمة احزانى تجديني منتشي ... لا اسمح ان يشاهد دموعي احد ​

اتكلم مع الناس واضحك معهم وانا مجروح جرح يدميني ويقتلني ..... انا انسان مطعون في قلبي بسهم مسموم ...
وأعلم أن ضربة وطعنة العشق تكون مثل طعنة الرمح اذا أذهب الوقت جرحه
بقي اثره لايزول فما بالك بقلب جرحه الى الآن لم يندمل والى الأن ينزف وكأن الجرح وليد اليوم وهو من سنين ....

ولكن لاتغرك كثرة الرماح التى في قلبي فأنا اتحملها وأصبر على جرحي دون ان تذرف من عيناي دمعه واحده امام الناس ..
لأنني صبور على جرحي كتوم على همي ....
وأذا رأيتيني اضحك وبصوت عالي فأعلمى أنني في قمة احزاني



فصرخت هى : انني اراك اليوم سعيدة جدا.. هل هذا يعني انك ...... ؟!!!

فضحكت ضحكه عاليه !! واجبتها :نعم والقلب بدأ ينزف لذلك بدل من أن اصرخ الآه 
... ضحكت بقوه 
وتركتها مذهولا مستغربا !!
وذهبت الى مكاني المعزول لكي اكشف على جرحي فوجدته قد نزف ونزف وتألم كما لم يتألم من قبل أتدرون لماذا ؟!!
:

:

:

:
لأن
من كان يريد ان يواسيني ويتعرف على شخصيتي وتسألني من انا هى بذاتها حبيبي التي طعنتني ... وقد غيرت ملامحها ,,,, ولكنالقلب عرفه وكشفه 



ههههههههههههههه الم اقل لكم>>>>>> في قمة أحزاني اضحك؟؟؟


منقول​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (8 يناير 2009)

كاندي علي فكره موضوعك ده انا
شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2009)

التفاؤل والامل والرجاء شيء جميل

شكرااااااا candy shop

موضوع راااااائع جداااااا

سلام المسيح


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يناير 2009)

*كلام جميل جدا

شكرا ليكي كاندي

وربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يناير 2009)

> لأنني صبور على جرحي كتوم على همي ....
> وأذا رأيتيني اضحك وبصوت عالي فأعلمى أنني في قمة احزاني


 
رغم ان دا فعلا بيحصل معايا
بس عمري ما فقد الامل
ان كل احزاني هتتحول لفرح قريب جدا
وربنا يفرح كل قلب حزين 

وميرسي يا كاندي علي مواضيعك اللي كلها
جميله وبتمس حياتنا
يسوع يرعاكي ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## الأخت مايا (8 يناير 2009)

موضوع موفق 

تحياتي القلبية


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2009)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> كاندي علي فكره موضوعك ده انا
> شكرااااااااااااااااا


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> التفاؤل والامل والرجاء شيء جميل
> 
> شكرااااااا candy shop
> 
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا​*
> 
> *شكرا ليكي كاندي*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


 
شكرااااااااااا ليك يا مايكل 

ربنا يبارك  حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> رغم ان دا فعلا بيحصل معايا
> 
> بس عمري ما فقد الامل
> ان كل احزاني هتتحول لفرح قريب جدا
> ...



ميرسى يا نيفين يا حبيبتى 

على كلامك الجميل وتشجيعك المستمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> موضوع موفق
> 
> تحياتي القلبية



شكراااااااااا ليكى اخت مايا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2009)

في قمة أحزاني اضحك
​



سألتنى من انت ....؟؟؟

فأجبته : انا انسان شديدة البأس... 
غامض الملامح..... الاحزان هي عنواني ..
وارفض ان يشاطرني احد همومي اعشق التملك وحتى في احزاني ,,,


قالت :ولكن ما لاحظته انك سعيد ومبتسم.. واظن انك اسعد الناس ان لم تكون اسعدهم على الاطلاق !!


فرديت عليه: سيدتي اننى وانا في قمة احزانى تجديني منتشي ... لا اسمح ان يشاهد دموعي احد ​
اتكلم مع الناس واضحك معهم وانا مجروح جرح يدميني ويقتلني ..... انا انسان مطعون في قلبي بسهم مسموم ...
وأعلم أن ضربة وطعنة العشق تكون مثل طعنة الرمح اذا أذهب الوقت جرحه
بقي اثره لايزول فما بالك بقلب جرحه الى الآن لم يندمل والى الأن ينزف وكأن الجرح وليد اليوم وهو من سنين ....

ولكن لاتغرك كثرة الرماح التى في قلبي فأنا اتحملها وأصبر على جرحي دون ان تذرف من عيناي دمعه واحده امام الناس ..
لأنني صبور على جرحي كتوم على همي ....
وأذا رأيتيني اضحك وبصوت عالي فأعلمى أنني في قمة احزاني


فصرخت هى : انني اراك اليوم سعيدة جدا.. هل هذا يعني انك ...... ؟!!!

فضحكت ضحكه عاليه !! واجبتها :نعم والقلب بدأ ينزف لذلك بدل من أن اصرخ الآه 
... ضحكت بقوه 
وتركتها مذهولا مستغربا !!
وذهبت الى مكاني المعزول لكي اكشف على جرحي فوجدته قد نزف ونزف وتألم كما لم يتألم من قبل أتدرون لماذا ؟!!
:

:

:

:
لأن
من كان يريد ان يواسيني ويتعرف على شخصيتي وتسألني من انا هى بذاتها حبيبي التي طعنتني ... وقد غيرت ملامحها ,,,, ولكنالقلب عرفه وكشفه 



ههههههههههههههه الم اقل لكم>>>>>> في قمة أحزاني اضحك؟؟؟

منقول​


----------



## mero_engel (27 يناير 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع *
*تسلم ايدك يا غاليه *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## vetaa (27 يناير 2009)

تصدقى كنت فعلا مبتسمه وزعلانه من جوايا ولاقيت الموضوع فى وشى بجد ميرسى يا كاندى الموضوع راااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 يناير 2009)

*كانك حاسه بيا وشايفانى 
بجد ميرسىىى ليك ومحتاجه كتير صلوواتك*


----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2009)

شكرااااا جزيلا" كاندي

عندنا اعظم دواءبالدنياء

فلنستعمله

فتكتمل السعادة

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 يناير 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااائع
تسلم ايديكي يا قمر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا

شكرا ليكي كاندي

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا غاليه *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا قمر

ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> تصدقى كنت فعلا مبتسمه وزعلانه من جوايا ولاقيت الموضوع فى وشى بجد ميرسى يا كاندى الموضوع راااااااااااااااااائع


 
ميرسى يا فيتا يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *كانك حاسه بيا وشايفانى *
> *بجد ميرسىىى ليك ومحتاجه كتير صلوواتك*


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااا جزيلا" كاندي
> 
> عندنا اعظم دواءبالدنياء
> 
> ...


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااائع​
> 
> تسلم ايديكي يا قمر​


 
شكراااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا​*
> 
> *شكرا ليكي كاندي*​
> 
> *وربنا يعوض تعبك*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا مايكل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (29 يناير 2009)

> وأذا رأيتيني اضحك وبصوت عالي فأعلمى أنني في قمة احزاني



*تسلمي أختي 

بصراحة هذه المقولة جدا ً صادقة 

تحياتي ​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 يناير 2009)

تسلمك ايديكى اختى الغالية على الموضوع الجميل

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير

وفى انتظار المزيد من مواضيعك الرائعة​


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2009)

عبير الإيمان قال:


> *تسلمي أختي ​*
> 
> *بصراحة هذه المقولة جدا ً صادقة *​
> 
> *تحياتي *​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

تورنى الموضوع​


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2009)

احلى ديانة قال:


> تسلمك ايديكى اختى الغالية على الموضوع الجميل​
> 
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير​
> 
> وفى انتظار المزيد من مواضيعك الرائعة​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## porio (4 فبراير 2009)

بجد كانك بتحكى عنى
موضوع رائع ياكاندى

ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (5 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى كاندى موضوع راااااااائع جدا


ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## ناوناو (5 فبراير 2009)

فعلا موضوع رائع ومؤثر
مش قولتلك جاية علي وتر حساس
وانا عن نفسي باستمتع بكل مواضيعك 
شكرا كتير وربنا يبارك اعمالك


----------



## SALVATION (5 فبراير 2009)

_فوق الروعة كاندى موضوعك
يسوع يبارك حياتك
مشكوره كتييييييييير​_


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2009)

porio قال:


> بجد كانك بتحكى عنى
> موضوع رائع ياكاندى
> 
> ربنا يباركك


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كاندى موضوع راااااااائع جدا​
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا هابى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> فعلا موضوع رائع ومؤثر
> مش قولتلك جاية علي وتر حساس
> وانا عن نفسي باستمتع بكل مواضيعك
> شكرا كتير وربنا يبارك اعمالك



ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _فوق الروعة كاندى موضوعك​_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_
> 
> _مشكوره كتييييييييير_​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا تونى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## merna lovejesus (7 فبراير 2009)

موضوع  جميل اوووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## Ferrari (8 فبراير 2009)

> اتكلم مع الناس واضحك معهم وانا مجروح جرح يدميني ويقتلني
> ​




رائع يا كاندى تسلم ايديك

الرب يبارك حياتِك وخدمتِك
​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووووووووووووووووووووووى



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

ferrari قال:


> رائع يا كاندى تسلم ايديك​
> الرب يبارك حياتِك وخدمتِك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا فرارى​


----------

